# For Sale: Ventana El Gran Jefe, Large Frame, Grinch Green.



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

*SOLD!: Ventana El Gran Jefe, Large Frame, Grinch Green.*

The Grinch has been SOLD!

I purchased the frame and build kit Spring 2015, all assembly and wheel building was done by myself and a local shop. The tandem has been ridden ~fifteen times. Other than scratches from normal use, sage brush, etc... it is perfect condition; it's never been crashed.

I would prefer to sell the tandem as a complete, but I am willing to part it out.

Frame: Ventana El Jefe Frame, Grinch Green, size Large

Fork choices. Wren Fork 110-80mm and Surly ICT fork. One or both forks are available.

Wheels Choices: I have three sets of wheels, all are built with Onyx Racing Hubs, 150 x 15 TA / 177 x 12mm TA. I can sell the tandem with one, two, or all three wheelsets. All wheels have the same cassette and 40t Wolf tooth cog.

The 29" wheels are built with WTB Scraper i45, DT DB 14ga spokes, brass nips. Tires are Surly Dirt Wizard 29 x 3.0

The 27." wheels are built with WTB Scraper i45, DT DB 14ga spokes, brass nips. Tires are Specialized Purgatory or Vee Rubber Trax Fatty.

The 26" wheels are built with Surly Large Marge and On One Floaters.

Drivetrain:
X9 shifter and Type II Derailleur. No front derailleur option
SRAM 10sp 11-36 cassette, Wolf Tooth 40t add a cog, 16t steel to replace (15/17)
Race Face Turbine Cinch cranks with RF Cinch Spiders (64bcd/104bcd)
Single Speed SS Timing Chain Rings, 32t
Shimano Steel Chainring, 24t (optional 26t)
SRAM 10sp drive chain, SRAM 9sp timing chain (1.5 chains required)
Shimano cables and housing, full length,

Brakes:
SRAM Guide R, 180mm rotors

Cockpit:
Large Thudbuster seat post 30.9mm, stokers
Kore Twin Bolt Seat post 30.9
Single bolt salsa clamps
Origin 8 Stem, 30 deg riser 60mm.
Control Tech Oversized Stoker Stem,"beer can shim" to fit seat post.
Kore Torsion flat bar 740mm Pilot, 700mm stoker
Ergon Grips
Water bottle cages x 4
*No saddles, no pedals, no gear bags.

=> Send me a PM with questions, build pricing, etc...

The cost of shipping is the responsibility of the buyer unless of course you want to come and get it 

We live in Wenatchee, WA, I am willing to travel to meet a committed buyer.

=> I also have two tandem racks, one is homemade using a Thule Sidearm, it mounts on a roof rack. The other is a 1UP tray, it will fit on a roof rack or on a 1UP hitch rack <=

Note that the pictures below show a Bluto fork, currently we are running a Wren. I will post a current pic later this week.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Any offers, complete, rolling chasis, or parts?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Still looking for a home, looking for offers, all of , frame, or roller, you choose.

Mostly looking to sell the frame and fork, ans tandem specific parts (thudbuster, stoker stem).


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

No offers so far... willing to deal and able to ship.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Getting closer to fall, this tandem would make a great winter project.

At this point the El Gran Jefe is still complete, rigid fork only, choice of wheels (26, 27.5, 29), thudbuster, turbine cranks, X9 drivetrain, Guide brakes, bars and stems.

If I don't get a buyer for the complete tandem, I'll start selling parts and reusing parts for other builds.

The ideal buyer would want the frame, fork, cranks/bbs, thudbuster, essentially a chasis less wheels and final drive train.

Make me an offer, I'm not greedy, mostly interested in thinning the quiver and making room in the garage.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

She's still for sale, I can't believe no one has bit on this tandem, it is pefect for mixed wheel use, mixed season use, hand made in the USA.

I'm willing to deal, it's just taking up garage space, I have other projects, so make me an offer I can't refuse...


----------



## Crudcake (Apr 25, 2010)

*Available?*



Nurse Ben said:


> She's still for sale, I can't believe no one has bit on this tandem, it is pefect for mixed wheel use, mixed season use, hand made in the USA.
> 
> I'm willing to deal, it's just taking up garage space, I have other projects, so make me an offer I can't refuse...


Nurse,

I may be interested. Is you bike still available in the 29" option?

Where are you located?

How much are you asking?

Thanks,

CC


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Would be a nice setup if it snowed here or for when the trails are super sandy. However it does not snow here and when the trails are that soft and sandy, it is most times so hot and humid no sense in riding to die. All the best selling it though.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Crudcake said:


> Nurse,
> 
> I may be interested. Is you bike still available in the 29" option?
> 
> ...


We're in Washington State.

My 29" wheels are available, but pricey due to the hubs (Onyx). I was planning to keep the wheels. It's not that hard to find good wheels on the cheap.

Rolling chasis is the best buy, frame cranks, cockpit.

Brakes and drivetrain can be included but since they're fresh I'd want cost on them; I'm using the parts to build another bike.

Send me a PM and we can talk prices and outfitting.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

From Pinkbike ad: 2015 Ventana El Gran Jefe Fat Tandem, ICT Fork, RF Cranks For Sale

2015 Ventana El Gran Jefe, the big boss of tandems, handbuilt in the USA.
Frame Size Large
Color is "Grinch Green" (metallic lime green)

Not only is this the El Gran Jefe the only production fat bike tandem frame, it is an amazing piece of equipment, with "sexy" welds, and engineered for mutliple applications including fat biking (up to 5" tires), 29+, and 27.5+, suspended or unsuspended, this tandem kills it!

We built this tandem last year to replace a 29er tandem. I have run this tandem with a Bluto fork, a Wren fork, and it is currently sporting a Surly ICT rigid fork. I like to run 29+ Surly Dirt Wizards in the warmer months, moving to 26 x 4 for winter.

My wife has moved onto greener pastures (ebike), so this beautiful, well maintained, and lightly used tandem is for sale.

I am building a fat bike, so I'm planning to keep some parts, so the El Gran Jefe is being sold ready to ride less seats, pedals, wheels, brakes, and drivetrain.

Here's what you get:

Two Sets of Race Face Turbine Cinch cranks, RF 30mm BBs, RF 100 x 30mm spindles, RF Cinch Spiders (64bcd/104bcd)
Two Single Speed SS Timing Chain Rings, 32t
Shimano Steel Final Drive Chainring, 24t
SRAM 9sp timing chain (1.5 chains required)
Large Thudbuster seat post 30.9mm, stokers
Kore Twin Bolt Seat post 30.9
Single bolt salsa clamps (purple)
Origin 8 Stem, 30 deg riser 60mm.
Control Tech Oversized Stoker Stem.
Kore Torsion flat bar 740mm Pilot, 700mm stoker
SS Water bottle cages x 4

These parts cost me well over $3000, but I'll let this package go for a measley $2000, what a steal!!

I will consider a partial trade for a Ventana El Gordo frame, 177 x 12mm, size Large.

All you need is a wheels, shifter, derailleur, brakes, and misc cockpit pieces (seat, pedals, grips).


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The Grinch has been SOLD!

... and remember, friends don't let friends vote for Trump


----------

